# Chris Lilly's Pork Butt Rub .... On Chicken.



## marshman71 (Jun 14, 2013)

Just used this awesome rub on some pork butts and man it was the bomb....  

Curious if anyone has ever tried it on chicken.  If so what were your results.


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 15, 2013)

hmmmm , I guess not. I have not used this myself. is this a store bought rub or mixed from a recipe?

I will say that my experience has been that rubs made for pork usually translate well to chicken








  (altho you might want to dial down the sugar for chicken)


----------



## marshman71 (Jun 15, 2013)

Chris's Rub is available here in the forums.  our 35 guests just left and absolutely everyone loved the pulled pork I did with this rub and injection. my personal opinion it was my best pork yet.    Might do a test run sometime with some of the left over rub I have just was curious 

if any others here thought it might work well with the chicken .... I really like my chicken rub but always looking for a different flavor profile.  and Chris's has a nice balance of Sweet and Heat.


----------

